# (H) Eldar (W) SP or Necrons



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

I have an Eldar Army for sale or trade. I would like Space Marines or Necrons. I have started painting them but have not gotten far. The Avatar is painted and is painted to a high standerd. I'm looking for a fair price so I can buy a nother army or just a strait up trade make me an offer. Shoot me a message I'm easy to work with. 


12 Guardians with a D- Cannon
5 Warp Spiders with 2 exarchs
Avatar the bloody handed God
A Farseer with whichblade
5 Jet bikes
6 Rangers
OOP Wraithlord
Falcon Grave Tank
Eldar Codex


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is a better picture. Also worth noteing one of the jet bikes has been given diffrent wings. They were the "horns"? of an old Avatar if you look at this pic you can see what I mean. Also the Avatar does not have the big pony tail (never liked it much). And lastly I do not have clear bases for these. Please let me know if you have questions. Again I would love to trade for Space Marines or perhaps Necrons. Or maybe even some cash to buy some space marines.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

What type of SM pieces are you looking for? I have a bunch of bikes that I would be willing to trade.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> What type of SM pieces are you looking for? I have a bunch of bikes that I would be willing to trade.


well I was looking to get enough SM stuff to feild a small force similer to this one. What do you have when you say bikes? Do you have any other stuff so I could try to make a small battle force? My goal is to not spend $...


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I have 13 regular bikers, 2 bikes with meltas, 3 bikes with PW, an attack bike with MM, and a chaplain on a bike. I also have a home-made librarian and company-fighting champion and 5 reg marines. all together these cost $300+


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Going... going.... sold!


----------

